# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Março 2012



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2012 às 00:12)

*Aviso MeteoPT*
As observações e qualquer tipo de dados registados neste tópico e efectuados por membros deste fórum servem apenas para consulta e correspondem aos dados recolhidos pelos respectivos utilizadores.
Para informações oficiais, consulte o website do Instituto de Meteorologia: www.meteo.pt.


----------



## Veterano (1 Mar 2012 às 08:41)

Bom dia. Para já, ainda uma manhã de sol, com algumas nuvens no horizonte, a sul. Vento fraco e 6,4º em Rio Tinto.


----------



## jpmartins (1 Mar 2012 às 15:01)

Boa tarde

Por aqui o sol vai brilhando entre nuvens, não aguardo chuva para estas bandas, no entanto as surpresas acontecem.


----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2012 às 16:12)

Grande escuridão para Leste, e ouvi um trovão distante e muito abafado há momentos...


----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2012 às 16:20)

JÁ CHOVE !! 

pingas grossas, e o céu muito escuro em especial a Leste..


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Mar 2012 às 16:41)

Confirmo...chove ainda que timidamente....melhor que nada...


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Mar 2012 às 16:54)

Acumulados *0,2mm*...embora tenha sido agradável...


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Mar 2012 às 17:44)

Escrevi isto hoje de manhã...no post de fevereiro


Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia bom dia!
> 
> Mas que belo dia com céu limpo e vento calmo...
> _Mas...mas...onde estão as nuvens?! Onde está a chuva?!_
> ...



Entretanto o céu encobriu, lá cairam umas pingas mas nem o chão molhou.
Ameaçou mas apenas isso. Ainda ouvi um trovão, bem cedo, mas apenas esse.
O vento soprou mais forte nessa altura com uma rajada máxima de 30,6 km\h e vento médio de 19,8 km\h (aprox. 16.23h).
E com isso a seca persiste...e chuva só lá para sábado se. Se se confirmar a previsão

Neste momento o céu está parcialmente nublado por nuvens médias\altas, cerca de 40% de céu nublado. O vento é fraco.

Tmín: *1,1ºC* (07.10h)
Tmáx: *20,4 ºC* (14.51h)

Tatual: *13,9ºC*
Hr: *50%*
Ponto orvalho: *4,0 km\h*
Pressão: *1020 hPa*​
*P.S.: O mês de fevereiro teve 0,0 mm de precipitação. Vai ficar na memória como o mês da seca. Mês que é apenas e tão só o mês de maior precipitação do ano...
E sem precipitação desde 26 de janeiro!*


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Mar 2012 às 21:08)

Boa noite,

Dia que termina da mesma forma que se iniciou...com céu praticamente limpo...
Durante a tarde repentinamente foi escurecendo e caiu um aguaceiros tímido mas que ainda fez algumas poças...mesmo assim apenas *0,2mm* acumulados...
Sigo com *10,3ºc* e *87%* de humidade relativa...vamos esperar pelo fim de semana...embora já tenha visto as coisas melhores...


----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2012 às 21:40)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima: *4.6 ºc *

Tempª máxima : *16.2 ºc *

*Actual*

tempª: 10.2 ºc 

Vento : NNE: 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1023.9 hpa

Humidade: 93%

Precipitação acumulada: : *0.8 mm*


Dia de céu pouco nublado, aumentando de nebulosidade durante a tarde, ocorreu um aguaceiro fraco. deu para molhar o chão,  uma ou outra poça de água pequena...


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Mar 2012 às 13:57)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *8,3ºc*...
Sigo com céu nublado, maioritariamente nuvens altas, *15,3ºc* e *70%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Mar 2012 às 14:17)

Instalam-se as nuvens, agora bem carregado o céu...já coloco uma foto...


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Mar 2012 às 14:28)

É isto que para já temos...arrefece a temperatura...a chuva está a caminho...


----------



## João Soares (2 Mar 2012 às 14:42)

Boa Tarde! 

Ontem por volta das 16h caíram umas gotinhas que nada acumularam, relatadas pela minha mãe.
Em Aveiro, pelo menos até às 19h, não caiu uma única gota.

---

Sigo com Canidelo, com céu muito nublado e vento de SSO.
*14.3ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Mar 2012 às 16:13)

Segundo informações do meu irmão, chove neste momento na Póvoa de Varzim, embora coisa pouca...
Por aqui mantém-se as nuvens a passar mas nada mais, actuais *14,9ºc* e *77%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Mar 2012 às 16:57)

Já Chove aqui  na Cidade de Espinho, as ruas ja se apresentam molhadas e já se cheira a terra molhada. 
Começou a chover ás 16:46h ( hora exacta).
Esperemos que estas nuvens escuras descarreguem!!!!


----------



## vinc7e (2 Mar 2012 às 17:24)

Por aqui nada de


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Mar 2012 às 17:27)

Por aqui acumulados já *0,6mm*...vai chovendo fraco mas vai acumulando...


----------



## João Soares (2 Mar 2012 às 18:50)

Até agora, nada mais que meia duzinha de pingas.

*12.6ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## CptRena (2 Mar 2012 às 19:18)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui entrou uma célula vinda de Oeste que deixou uns pingos por Aveiro por volta das 1700Z. Foram assim umas pingas só para obrigar a ligar o limpa pára-brisas. Acumulado: 0mm
Por agora o céu apresenta ainda alguma nebulosidade. E espera-se a chuva que a frente deixará esta noite/madrugada, ou não!

Cumprimentos


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mar 2012 às 00:17)

E finalmente um fim de semana típico de inverno, com chuva para o litoral norte:

SATREP METEOMC


----------



## GabKoost (3 Mar 2012 às 07:13)

Chuva muito miuda, quase urvalho, desde as 5h30 da manhã.

Por enquanto bem aquém das minhas expectativas.


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Mar 2012 às 08:47)

Por cá já acumulou 0,9mm


----------



## Estação SP (3 Mar 2012 às 09:16)

*Dados Atuais da Auriol:*
Temperatura: 11,4ºC
Humidade: 94%
Vento: 11,5Km/h de SE
Rajada: 14,4Km/h
Pluviosidade acumulada: 1,7mm
Pressão Atmosférica: 1028hPa (estável)

Temperatura mínima durante esta madrugada: 8,7ºC


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Mar 2012 às 11:05)

Por cá já 3.3mm


----------



## Snifa (3 Mar 2012 às 11:20)

Bons dias, 

por aqui chove com intensidade! 


Um vídeo de há minutos:

[ame="http://youtu.be/BfSlZ_-4obk"]http://youtu.be/BfSlZ_-4obk[/ame]


pôr em 720p.


AHHH que belo som  o da chuva a cair.... 

Venha ela!


----------



## xes (3 Mar 2012 às 12:47)

Boas, 

Aqui tambem ja caiu um bom bocado, já tenho 3.8mm.

Off-topic. alguem sabe mudar o nome da estaçao no wu?


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Mar 2012 às 14:10)

Boa Tarde!!!

Neste momento, aguaceiros fracos, vento moderado de NNW com rajadas a atingirem os 25 km/h, 12 ºC, 97% de Humidade Relativa e 1033.7 hPa de Pressão Atmosférica.



Neste momento tenho um acumulado de 10mm!!!


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Mar 2012 às 16:58)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui acumulados *4,0mm*...não é muito mas é melhor que nada...*13,4ºc* e *91%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## vegastar (3 Mar 2012 às 17:48)

Por aqui 8,8mm hoje... 45,8mm desde o início do ano!


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Mar 2012 às 17:57)

Continua o céu bastante nublado, mas não tem havido fartura...embora me pareça que esteja a melhorar para recomeçar a precipitação...


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Mar 2012 às 18:03)

Bom fim de tarde

A CHUVA CHEGOU!
Bem, toda não...apenas uma amostra. Ainda a vamos ver a ser vendida às garrafinhas e mais cara que o champanhe

A chuva começou ainda de madrugada, sendo mais forte ao final da manhã e início da tarde em alguns aguaceiros.
O acumulado de precipitação até ao momento é de 16,7 mm (litros\m2) e o Rain Rate máximo é de 15,7 mm\h (intensidade máxima de precipitação).

O céu permanece encoberto, com nuvens baixas, e o vento fraco. caem algumas pingas.

*Tmín: 9,4ºC (08.47h)
Tmáx: 13,0ºC (14.48h)
Vento médio máximo: 17,3 km\h (16.40h)
Rajada máxima: 24,5 km\h (13.33h)

Tatual: 12,6ºC
Hr: 94%
Ponto condensação: 12,0ºC
Pressão: 1029 hPa
Vento médio atual: 13,0 km\h
Rajada atual: 14,4 km\h (SSO)*


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Mar 2012 às 19:27)

Como seria de esperar destes dias, a amplitude térmica foi quase nenhuma...algo que este ano tem sido pouco habitual...máxima de *14,4ºc* e mínima de *11,0ºc*...
Mantém-se a ausência de precipitação nas últimas horas, sigo com *13,1ºc* *92%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Mar 2012 às 19:45)

Vou colocar aqui alguns acumulados diários até ao momento:

*Estações Amadoras*

Vila Nova, Aveiro *21,1mm*
Paços de Ferreira *18,8mm*
São Pedro Fins, Barcelos *17,5mm*
Quinta da Capela, Braga *16,5mm*
Argoncilhe, Aveiro *11,4mm*
Escola Sec. Caldas das Taipas, Guimarães *10,9mm*
Recarei *10,4mm*

Há aqui uma tendência clara de precipitação ter passado a norte e a sul do Grande Porto...


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Mar 2012 às 20:02)

Boa noite

Continua a chover fraco e o total de precipitação deverá ficar perto dos 20mm, o que não é nada mau atendendo à secura que por aqui vai.
De resto mantêm-se as mesmas condições de há bocado...


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Mar 2012 às 20:03)

Não perspectiva grande coisa para estes lados no satélite...


----------



## João Soares (3 Mar 2012 às 20:40)

Por aqui, só acumulei *2.0 mm* 

Sigo com céu nublado e vento fraco de S.
*13.9ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## jpmartins (3 Mar 2012 às 21:17)

Boa noite

Por aqui a rega foi acima da expectativa 22.1mm .


----------



## GabKoost (4 Mar 2012 às 05:08)

Por cá começa o primeiro aguaceiro (fraquito) relativo à 2ª parte do evento.

Já estou com saudades da chuva quando ela ainda não parou...


----------



## GabKoost (4 Mar 2012 às 07:45)

Chove moderadamente desde as 6h30. Já se notam alguns charcos mesmo sobre a terra dos campos à volta de casa.

Se se mantiver mais umas horinhas assim, juntamente com os 15 mm de ontem, já podemos considerar um pequeno alívio momentâneo.

Esperemos qeu a 2ª quinzena de Março nos traga alguma coisinha.


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Mar 2012 às 08:40)

Por cá hoje já acumulou 5,4mm


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Mar 2012 às 10:20)

Bom dia de Domingo

Mais chuva, fraca a moderada. Mais acumulação e isso é bom; é mesmo muiiito  booom
O céu apresenta-se muito nublado a encoberto.
O vento é fraco de OSO com uma ou outra rajada moderada.
O *acumulado de precipitação* de hoje é de *8,4 mm*.
*Ontem o acumulado final foi de 20,1 mm* (nada mau! nada mau mesmo...)

*Tatual: 13,3ºC
Hr: 96%
Ponto condensação: 13,0ºC
Pressão: 1029 hPa
Vento médio atual: 10,4 km\h
Rajada atual: 20,5 km\h*


----------



## Snifa (4 Mar 2012 às 10:45)

Bons dias, 

*Extremos de ontem*

tempª mínima:*8.8 ºc *

Tempª máxima: *12.3 ºc *

Precipitação acumulada: *4.3 mm*

*Dados actuais*

temp: 11.3 ºc ( mínima até ao momento *10.8ºc* )

Vernto WNW: 19 Km/h

Pressão: 1028.9 hpa

Humidade: 98%

Precipitação acumulada desde 0 h : *4.1 mm*

Céu encoberto, nevoeiro e chuva fraca neste momento.

Há minutos choveu mais intenso..

um video da chuva  a bater na minha janela feito no momento ( ver 720 p )

[ame="http://youtu.be/pF4Fa31GHkM"]http://youtu.be/pF4Fa31GHkM[/ame]


Março já ultrapassou Fevereiro em termos de chuva, sigo com *9.1 mm *acumulados.

Olhando aos modelos actuais, as prespectivas para os próximos dias/semanas não são nada animadoras em termos de precipitação.... mas mais vale esta chuvinha do que nada....


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Mar 2012 às 14:26)

Por aqui já choveu hoje, mas pouca coisa ainda...apenas *2,4mm* hoje...um acumulado total destes dois dias de *7,2mm*...
Mantém-se o céu muito nublado por cúmulos, veremos se ainda vem mais algo do céu...
Actuais *13,5ºc* e *80%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Mar 2012 às 17:17)

Já finalizado este episódio...agora apenas se vislumbram alguns cúmulos mais para o interior...aqui são os cirrus que vão fazendo a sua presença...Actuais *12,4ºc* e *79%* de humidade relativa...
Máxima de *14,3ºc*...a mínima será estabelecida até às 24h...


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Mar 2012 às 21:13)

Boa noite

O céu encontra-se já pouco nublado e o vento é fraco de SE.
O *acumulado de precipitação* do dia foi de *9,4 mm*. Juntando os 20,1 mm de ontem temos um *total de 29,5 mm* no fim de semana.
Vale o que vale e só a escassez permite dizer que foi muito bom este episódio chuvoso - noutros Invernos seria apenas mais um entre tantos outros...
O que notei foi que bem junto ao litoral os valores acumulados foram mesmo muito escassos, comparativamente com estas zonas mais distantes do mar

*Tatual: 8,7ºC (e Tmín até ao momento)
Tmáx: 16,0ºC (14.05h)
Hr: 88%
Ponto condensação: 7,0ºC
Pressão: 1029 hPa
Vento médio atual: 0,0 km\h
Rajada de vento atual: 4,3 km\h
Rajada máx.: 28,4 km\h de NO (10.27h)
Vento médio máx: 20,9 km\h (10.27h)
Rain Rate máx.: 6,9 mm (09.07h)*​


----------



## Snifa (5 Mar 2012 às 23:05)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima: *5.4 ºc *

Tempª máxima: *14.8 ºc* 


*Actual*

tempª 9.4 ºc 

Vento: NNW: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1029.4 hpa

Humidade: 84 %

Dia de céu pouco nublado, por vezes com algumas nuvens altas, aumento de nebulosidade alta no fim do dia.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Mar 2012 às 12:52)

Boa tarde

O tempo ameaça...
Vendo a imagem atual de satélite, poderemos ter alguma chuva fraca para meio-final da tarde aqui no litoral norte.
A nebulosidade alta está presente em cerca de 50-60% do céu e o vento é fraco de N.

*Tatual: 15,6ºC
Hr: 37%
Ponto condensação: 1,0ºC
Pressão: 1027 hPa
Vento médio atual: 1,4 km\h
Rajada atual: 13,7 km\h​*


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Mar 2012 às 17:13)

Hoje já choveu no litoral norte, aliás, na cidade do Porto...de madrugada...seriam 0h30 e na zona do Hospital São caíram umas pingas


----------



## CptRena (6 Mar 2012 às 18:14)

Boas tardes

O céu está tapado por stratocumulus. Pode ser que ainda caiam uns pingos por estas bandas (Litoral Norte). A imagem de satélite mostra uma linha de instabilidade que se move de NW para SE muito lentamente mas em estado de dissipação. Veremos se ainda haverá sobras ou restos para aqui.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Snifa (6 Mar 2012 às 23:03)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *6.2 ºc *

Tempª máxima : *15.6 ºc *

*Neste momento
*
tempª 9.9 ºc 

Vento:NNW: 9 Km/h

Pressão: 1027.9 hpa

Humidade: 94%

Dia de céu por vezes com bastante nebulosidade, neste momento céu quase encoberto.


----------



## Veterano (8 Mar 2012 às 09:25)

Bom dia. Nada de relevante a apontar, excepto o nevoeiro, que entretanto dissipou. Cerca de 8º em Rio Tinto, uma manhã a prometer muito sol!


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Mar 2012 às 10:33)

Bom dia

De facto, como diz o Veterano, "nada de relevante" há a registar.
Sem precipitação, com temperaturas "prazenteiras", num céu com nebulosidade alta dispersa e com um vento fraco...é o que temos de momento.
Temos o *AA* em cima de nós e nada podemos fazer para mudar isto.
Com o sol a brilhar cada vez mais tempo, naturalmente as temperaturas começam a subir. Hoje o dia será de máxima acima dos 20ºC e a perspectiva de uma tarde solarenga muito agradável

*Tmín: 4,4ºC

Tatual: 15,8ºC
Hr: 46%
Ponto condensação: 4,0ºC
Pressão: 1030 hPa
Vento médio atual: 0,0 km\h
Rajada atual: 4,3 km\h​*


----------



## Iceberg (8 Mar 2012 às 14:06)

Um belo dia primaveril por Braga, sem vento e com temperaturas muito amenas.


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Mar 2012 às 15:01)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui o cenário é em tudo idêntico ao dos outros membros do litoral norte, no entanto a proximidade do mar não deixa que a temperatura se aproxime dos 20ºC...
Mínima de *8,0ºc* e actuais *17,1ºc* com *53%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Estação SP (8 Mar 2012 às 19:30)

*Dados Atuais da Auriol:*
Temperatura: 12,5ºC
Humidade: 83%
Vento: 0,0Km/h de SE
Rajada: 2,2Km/h
Pressão atmosférica: 1029hPa (a subir)

*Extremos de hoje:*
Temperatura máxima: 18,5ºC
Temperatura mínima: 9,7ºC
Rajada máxima: 23Km/h


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Mar 2012 às 20:40)

Por cá ainda 19.3ºC e 28 HR


----------



## Snifa (8 Mar 2012 às 22:44)

Boas noites, 

Dia agradável, céu por vezes com alguma nebulosidade alta..

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª: mínima: *6.6 ºc *

Tempª máxima: *19.2 ºc *

*Actual
*
tempª 14.8 ºc 

Vento:ENE: 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1028.6 hpa

Humidade: 69%

Nos próximos dias as temperaturas deverão subir mais um pouco..


----------



## Veterano (9 Mar 2012 às 14:29)

Dia Primaveril, quase sem vento, rondando os 20º, muito sol, mais um fim-de-semana propício a belos passeios a pé.

  O pior é o resto...


----------



## CptRena (9 Mar 2012 às 15:51)

O Verão que não existiu em 2011, está agora aí, neste fim de Inverno começo de Primavera.

ILHAVOG2 segue com

T=19,9°C
HR=45%
Vento=W@4,7km/h


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2012 às 17:44)

Tarde bastante quente no noroeste.







Às 15h:
25,0ºC - Braga
24,5ºC - Porto (S.Gens)


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2012 às 23:14)

Boas noites.

*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima: *10.6 ºc *

Tempª máxima: *22.2 ºc* ( a mais alta do mês e ano até ao momento)

*Dados actuais*

temp: 14.7 ºc 

Vento:NNE: 11Km/h

Pressão: 1029.7 hpa

Humidade: 59 %

Dia de céu limpo ou pouco nublado por nuvens altas, algum calor sentido durante a tarde..

amanhã a temperatura poderá subir ligeiramente..


----------



## Paula (10 Mar 2012 às 15:44)

Boa tarde! 
Por Braga está uma tarde bem quente! O que não faltam são pessoas de manga curta na rua. A máxima ontem e hoje tem andado pelos 25ºC. Dias de Primavera quando ainda estamos no Inverno, e a nossa amiga chuva anda a fazer tanta falta.


----------



## 1337 (10 Mar 2012 às 16:31)

ontem a temp maxima foi de 25.7ºC. Por agora vou nos 24.7ºC


----------



## Snifa (10 Mar 2012 às 16:55)

Boas tardes, 

mais um dia de céu por vezes com alguma nebulosidade alta, bastante fumo e cheiro de incêndios...

*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima: *12.7 ºc *

tempª máxima: *22.9 ºc* ( nova máxima do mês e ano )

*Neste momento*

temp: 18.4 ºc 

Vento NW: 14 Km/h

Pressão: 1028.9 hpa

Humidade: 45 %


----------



## CptRena (10 Mar 2012 às 17:18)

Boa tarde

Por aqui também é mais do mesmo: sol e calor com uma máxima de 23°C tendo depois começado a baixar quando o vento virou para NW, como de costume aqui pelo litoral.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Mar 2012 às 21:24)

Boa noite

Ontem e hoje...primavera antecipada.
Pena que não haja previsão de chuva.
Dias como estes seriam mais bem vindos se tivéssemos tido um inverno normal. Assim não o apreciamos com o mesmo entusiasmo...
As noites são enfim relativamente agradáveis (um agasalho moderado é obrigatório) e os dias de calor primaveril, com uma manga curta a preceito...
O vento de E-NE fraco a moderado seca tudo e os incêndios pululam no horizonte. A insconsciência reina por aí!
Ontem e hoje a rajada máxima de vento rondou os 23 km\h.

As temperaturas máximas nos 2 dias foram superiores a 25ºC. Não disponho de ventilação forçada no RS mas foram atingidos com vento fraco constante. Não invalida que haja alguma "inflação" nestes valores, mas serão aproximados à realidade

*Dia 9*

*Tmín: 9,3ºC (23.05h)
Tmáx: 25,4ºC (16.05h)​*
*Hoje, dia 10*

*Tmín: 7,5ºC (06.34h)
Tmáx: 25,9ºC (15.39h)

Tatual: 10,8ºC
Hr: 47%
Ponto condensação: 0,0ºC
Pressão: 1027 hPa
Vento médio atual: 0,0 km\h
Rajada atual: 0,0 km\h​*

BOM FIM DE SEMANA


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Mar 2012 às 22:46)

Dia de autentica Primavera, diria até que durante o Verão vamos ter dias bem mais fracos...
Máxima de *23,9ºc*...a mínima ainda se estabelecerá até as 24h...
Sigo com actuais *13,0ºc* e *58%*de humidade relativa...
Amanhã sigo para o Interior e lá devo ficar durante a próxima semana...


----------



## aikkoset (11 Mar 2012 às 00:03)

Boa noite a todos
   Tmax. 24.8ºc
   Tmin. 11.1ºc
atual 11.1º  e vento nulo


----------



## Snifa (11 Mar 2012 às 22:15)

Boas noites,

Mais um dia de céu geralmente limpo, de novo algum  calor durante a tarde, e bastante fumo de incêndios...

*Extremos de hoje *

tempªmínima: *9.1 ºc* 

Tempª máxima:* 20.9 ºc *

*Actual*

tempª: 16.5 ºc 

Vento NE: 3 Km/h

Pressão: 1023.1 hpa

Humidade: 53%


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Mar 2012 às 23:26)

Boa noite

Hoje apenas a registar uma ligeira descida da temperatura máxima (como esperado aliás).
Vento por vezes moderado, variando de E a NE (por vezes SE), muito bom para incêndios (obviamente provocados por mão criminosa!).
De resto tudo com habitual...sequinho!
Pode-se até dizer que  este tempo "é uma seca!"


*Tmín: 5,3ºC (06.48h)
Tmáx: 23,5ºC (15.25h)
Vento médio máximo: 16,9 km\h (14.09h)
Rajada máxima: 23,4 km\h (14.08h)

Tatual: 7,3ºC
Hr: 56%
Ponto orvalho: -1,0ºC
Pressão: 1022 hPa
Vento médio: 2,2 km\h
Rajada atual: 2,2 km\h de N​*
Boa semana


----------



## Snifa (12 Mar 2012 às 23:37)

Boas noites.

*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima: *11.9 ºc* 

Tempº máxima: *21.2 ºc *

*Actual*

tempª: 11.9 ºc 

Vento: E: 2Km/h

Pressão:1023.9 hpa

Humidade: 85%

Mais um dia de céu limpo, é 4º dia consecutivo com temperatura máxima superior a 20 ºc ..


----------



## Veterano (13 Mar 2012 às 08:54)

Bom dia. Um pouco de orvalho matutino, para 8,4º de temperatura, vento muito fraco.


----------



## jpmartins (13 Mar 2012 às 09:22)

Bom dia

O nevoeiro começa agora a dissipar, temperatura atual 10.8ºC.

Tmin. 8.1ºC


----------



## Veterano (13 Mar 2012 às 14:58)

Por Rio Tinto agora com 18,2º, vento fraco, um belo sol.


----------



## Snifa (13 Mar 2012 às 22:05)

Boas noites, 

hoje esteve mais fresco, houve uma descida da temperatura mínima e máxima.

Céu geralmente limpo, com alguma neblina persistente.

*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima: *6.8 ºc*

tempªmáxima: *17.9 ºc *

*Actual*

tempª 9.1 ºc 

Vento: NNE: 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1023.9 há

Humidade: 96%


Neste momento é visível a formação de bancos de neblina/nevoeiro em alguns locais, ambiente húmido e fresco.


----------



## Veterano (14 Mar 2012 às 09:09)

Bom dia. Mais uma manhã quase de Primavera, com 9,4º, muito sol e vento fraco.


----------



## CptRena (14 Mar 2012 às 20:07)

Boa tarde, ou boa noite

Quando estava a chegar a casa haviam alguns mammatus no céu. Devido aquela linha de instabilidade que aparecia na imagem de satélite. Isto foi por volta das 1830-1900Z.










Por agora já está mais fresco (13,2°C) e bem húmido (86%HR)

Cumprimentos

Edit(2032Z): Adicionar imagens


----------



## Snifa (14 Mar 2012 às 22:58)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima: *7.9 ºc *

tempª máxima : *21.7 ºc *

*Actual*

tempª 14.7 ºc 

Vento: NE: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1022.9 hpa

Humidade: 72 %

Dia de céu geralmente limpo, aumentando de nebulosidade por nuvens altas a partir do fim da manhã.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Mar 2012 às 23:35)

Boa noite

Hoje o dia foi bem quente e abafado. Um presságio de trovoada? Hummmm...
Tivemos bastante nebulosidade alta, principalmente a sul, bloqueando parcialmente o sol mas não o calor.
O vento soprou em geral fraco de NO\NNO.

*Tmín: 5,1ºC (06.26h)
Tmáx: 26,2ºC (15.19h)

Tatual: 10,7ºC
Hr: 58%
Ponto orvalho: 3,0ºC
Pressão: 1023 hPa
Vento atual: calmo (0,0 km\h)​*


----------



## Veterano (15 Mar 2012 às 09:15)

Bom dia. Ambiente já morno, com 15,7º, algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco.


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Mar 2012 às 12:17)

Boa tarde,

Chegado agora da Beira Alta, aqui o tempo bem mais aberto que por lá...
Por cá céu praticamente limpo, actuais *17,7ºc* e *61%* de humidade relativa...Já estiveram 18,6ºc....


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Mar 2012 às 16:16)

Céu muito nublado já, essencialmente nuvens altas...embora lá fora o ambiente esteja fresco comparando às máximas dos últimos dias...actuais *16,5ºc* e *70%* de humidade relativa...
Muito embora o litoral norte esteja em seca extrema, os campos de cultivo por Vila do Conde e Póvoa de Varzim continuam verdejantes atendendo à humidade relativa que apesar de tudo se vai mantendo...


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Mar 2012 às 16:25)




----------



## MarioCabral (15 Mar 2012 às 23:06)

Segundo o sat 24 as células estão a passar a norte a sul do Grande Porto...mesmo nas outras zonas não se tem visto nada de acumulações...


----------



## Stinger (16 Mar 2012 às 00:45)

Acho que por aqui nao vai haver nada de nada como sempre


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Mar 2012 às 02:39)

Nevoeiro cerrado como já não via há algum tempo...humidade já chega aos *92%* com *11,1ºc*...


----------



## Johnny (16 Mar 2012 às 15:30)

Por BRAGA, tudo seco, ainda...

Mt nublado e bastante menos quente q ontem, mas chuva=0....


----------



## Paula (16 Mar 2012 às 15:57)

Johnny disse:


> Por BRAGA, tudo seco, ainda...
> 
> Mt nublado e bastante menos quente q ontem, mas chuva=0....




Confirmo. Vento moderado e que aumenta, por vezes, a sensação de frio.

Chuva, para já, nem vê-la.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Mar 2012 às 23:21)

Boa noite

O céu permanece muito nublado e o vento é fraco de SSE.
Para já temos tempo seco.
A salientar apenas a temperatura máxima que foi atingida muito cedo - 10.57h
Há relatos de pingas esporádicas aqui no Vale do Sousa ontem à noite. Mas mais nada para além disso.
Esperemos agora a vinda da chuva, cientes que a quantidade deverá ser diminuta desta vez.


*Tmín: 9,2ºC (06.52h)
Tmáx: 14,7ºC (10.57h)

Tatual: 10,4ºC
Hr: 66%
Ponto orvalho: 4,0ºC
Pressão: 1025 hPa
Vento atual: calmo (0,0 km\h)​*
BOM FIM DE SEMANA


----------



## Snifa (16 Mar 2012 às 23:34)

Boas noites:

*Extremos de ontem*

tempª mínima: *12.1 ºc* 

tempª máxima: *19.3 ºc* 

*Extremos de Hoje*

tempª mínima: *10.1 ºc *

tempª máxima: *12.8 ºc  *

*Dados actuais*

tempª 10.7 ºc 

Vento SSE: 11 Km/h

Pressão: 1024.6 hpa

Humidade: 86 %

Dia fresco com descida da temperatura máxima ,pouca amplitude térmica, céu geralmente muito nublado.


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Mar 2012 às 07:49)

Já chove


----------



## jpmartins (17 Mar 2012 às 09:35)

Bom dia

Acordei abri a janela, está a chover  
É tão fraquinha que nem faz barulho, o pluvómetro ainda não faturou.


----------



## jpmartins (17 Mar 2012 às 09:41)

Agora sim com alguma intensidade, 0.5mm.


----------



## PauloSR (17 Mar 2012 às 10:55)

Bom dia a todos!!!

Manhã de chuva pela Póvoa de Lanhoso. Quando acordei, ela fazia barulho no telhado mas depois baixou a intensidade. 

De momento já nem pinga.

Continuação


----------



## Johnny (17 Mar 2012 às 11:14)

Por BRAGA tb choveu com alguma intensidade no início da manhã... BEM- VINDA!!!


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Mar 2012 às 14:19)

Aqui em Espinho a Chuva de hoje de manhã acumulou 4,2 mm.
Sigo com Céu pouco Nublado a Limpo.


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Mar 2012 às 15:43)

A novidade do dia foi mesmo a chuva que apareceu logo de manhã...acumulei 4,2mm já hoje...
Depois de abrir o céu e o sol aparecer, eis que as nuvens estão de regresso...


----------



## Estação SP (17 Mar 2012 às 16:30)

Alguma chuva que se fez sentir da parte da manhã, chegou aos 3,7mm.

Algumas nuvens a passar, o que era suposto serem de aguaceiros, o que ainda nao aconteceu da parte da tarde.












*Dados Atuais:*
Temperatura: 16,0ºC
Humidade: 60%
Vento: 13,0km/h de W
Rajada: 15,1km/h

*Extremos de hoje:*
Temperatura máxima: 17,0ºC
Temperatura mínima: 11,0ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Mar 2012 às 18:35)

Mas que célula a chegar de SW até aqui...vem molho na certa...veremos se passa mais a sul ou se acerta aqui...

Já chove...


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Mar 2012 às 18:41)

O grosso está a passar mais a sul...uma bela de uma célula como já não via há muito tempo...


----------



## AnDré (17 Mar 2012 às 19:31)

Às 18h, Lamas de Moura com 2,5ºC e 2,9mm acumulados.

A neve já deverá estar a fazer-se presente nos pontos mais altos da Peneda-Gerês.


----------



## João Soares (17 Mar 2012 às 19:50)

Boa Noite! 

Abate-se agora um aguaceiro moderado.
*2.0 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Mar 2012 às 23:03)

Boa noite

Tivemos alguma precipitação mais vigorosa por volta das 9h, com _Rain Rate_ máximo de 5,8 mm\h.
Entretanto alguns períodos de aguaceiros fracos marcaram o final da tarde.
O vento soprou por vezes moderado durante a tarde, em geral de OSO
Neste momento um aguaceiro fraco aumenta o acumulado de precipitação...

*Tmín: 7,8ºC (21.25h)
Tmáx: 14,2ºC (13.28h)
Vento médio máx: 19,4 km\h (17.37h)
Rajada máx: 31,3 km\h de SO
Precipitação: 5,3 mm

Tatual: 8,4ºC
Hr: 77%
Ponto orvalho: 5,0ºC
Pressão: 1025 hPa
Vento médio atual: 5,8 km\h
Rajada atual: 16,2 km\h de O​*


----------



## Snifa (17 Mar 2012 às 23:22)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima: *8.4 ºc *

Tempª máxima : *13.7 ºc *

Precipitação acumulada : *5.6 mm* ( é o dia mais chuvoso do mês de Março até ao momento ... )


*Actual*

tempª: 8.4 ºc ( míníma até ao momento)

Vento: NW : 16 Km/h

Pressão: 1025.7 hpa

Humidade: 91%

O dia começou com chuva, dando lugar a céu com abertas e alguns aguaceiros em especial a partir da tarde, descida de temperatura notória a partir do fim da tarde..


----------



## Fi (17 Mar 2012 às 23:26)

Choveu de manhã. A tarde foi de sol, só encobriu após a noite cair. 
O primeiro aguaceiro digno desse nome acabou de passar. Foi forte e curto. 
Verdade, a queda da temperatura notou-se bastante!


----------



## GabKoost (17 Mar 2012 às 23:47)

Por cá acumulou-se cerca de 9mm.

Valores ridículos mas que vão ajudar um pouco a enganar a agricultura. Vai dar para a erva crescer um pouco e tratar de ajudar outras plantações da época a levantar a cabeça.

Quando não há pão, até as migalhas vão.


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Mar 2012 às 07:42)

Começou a chover fraco lá tive que abandonar a horta


----------



## Veterano (18 Mar 2012 às 08:44)

Bom dia. Aguaceiros madrugadores pelo Porto, agora algum sol, também algumas nuvens e 10,2º.


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Mar 2012 às 15:34)

Boa tarde, após lavados os "pratos" já voltamos a ter uma tarde de sol, muito embora o vento e a temperatura não esteja para grandes idas à praia...
Já levamos uns modestos *14,6mm* acumulados este mês...coisa pouca...
Actuais *12,5ºc* e *58%* de humidade relativa...
Contem com uma madrugada fresca...
Total acumulado neste evento de 7,4mm...


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Mar 2012 às 16:33)

Boa tarde

Hoje é um bom dia para o molho. Fresco, ligeiramente húmido e um pouco diferente dos dias anteriores.
Alguns aguaceiros, fracos a moderados mas de curta duração, deixaram-me um *acumulado* de *3,3 mm* (a que se somam os magros 5,3 mm de ontem). Nada de especial mas nada negligenciável em momentos de seca.
Foi uma rega momentânea, o que aliado ao tempo mais fresco até é interessante.
O vento fraco a moderado de NO acentua a sensação térmica de frio.

*Tatual: 12,6ºC
Hr: 37% (apesar da precipitação, é um valor muito baixo!)
Ponto orvalho: -1,0ºC
Pressão: 1028 hPa
Vento médio atual: 13,0 kmh
Rajada atual: 20,2 km\h de NO​*


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Mar 2012 às 19:32)

Máxima esta tarde de *12,9ºc*...actuais *10,0ºc* e *69%* de humidade relativo...tudo bastante calmo...


----------



## Snifa (18 Mar 2012 às 23:51)

Boas noites.

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima : *6.7 ºc* 

tempº máxima : *12.4 ºc *

Precipitação: *0.8 mm*

*Actual*

tempª 6.7 ºc ( mínima até ao momento )

Vento:NNE: 14 Km/h

Pressão: 1031.5 hpa

Humidade: 82%

Dia com alguns aguaceiros fracos e curtos durante a manhã.

Descida da temperatura.

Neste momento noite bastante fresca...


----------



## Snifa (19 Mar 2012 às 00:17)

A mínima de ontem ficou nos *6.6 ºc* ( 23:58 h )

Neste momento 6.3 ºc


----------



## Veterano (19 Mar 2012 às 08:41)

Bom dia. Manhã de sol brilhante, quase sem vento e 7,3º em Rio Tinto.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Mar 2012 às 10:37)

Bom dia

Hoje o sol brilha intensamente, num céu limpo acompanhado de vento fraco de NNE.
A salientar a *geada* que tivemos por estes lados...

*Tmín: 0,0ºC (06.35h)

Tatual: 13,5ºC
Hr: 35%
Ponto condensação: -1,0ºC
Pressão: 1032 hPa
Vento médio atual: 2,5 km\h
Rajada atual: 13,0 km\h​*
Boa semana


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Mar 2012 às 21:23)

Boa noite

A noite começa a ficar um pouco fresca mas suportável.
O vento é agora mais fraco de NNE.
O céu encontra-se limpo, depois de algumas nuvens médias terem aparecido, transportadas pelo vento que soprou em geral de NNE, no final da manhã.

*Tmín: 0,0ºC
Tmáx: 17,7ºC (16.20h)
Vento médio máx: 20,2 km\h (15.04h)
Rajada máxima: 27,7 km\h (14.46h)

Tatual: 11,0ºC
Hr: 36%
Ponto condensação: -3,0ºC
Pressão: 1029hPa
Vento médio atual: 9,0 km\h
Rajada atual: 12,2 km\h de NNE​*


----------



## Snifa (19 Mar 2012 às 23:18)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima: *3.7 ºc* ( mínima do mês até ao momento)

Tempª máxima: *14.9 ºc* 

*Actual*

tempª: 10.8 ºc 

Vento: NNE: 17 Km/h

Humidade: 60%

Pressão: 1030.4 hpa

Dia de céu geralmente limpo.


----------



## Veterano (20 Mar 2012 às 08:45)

Bom dia. Continuação do tempo de sol, com vento leste a ajudar. Por agora 9,8º.


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Mar 2012 às 23:41)

Boa noite,

Este Inverno mais pareceu um verão aqui no fórum, anda tudo bem arredado de cá aparecer, sejam pela animação ou apenas para marcar o ponto...
Hoje durante a tarde enquanto trabalhava vi inúmeros incêndios na zona da Trofa/Maia...e assim será o drama este ano, começa mais cedo, mas atendendo à escassez de precipitação não teremos o desenvolvimento de tanta matéria combustível...

Hoje máxima de *17,1ºc* e actualmente com a mínima...*8,3ºc* e *76%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (20 Mar 2012 às 23:55)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia de sol com céu limpo.

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *7.3 ºc* 

Tempª máxima: *15.3 ºc* 

*Dados actuais
*
tempª: 8.2 ºc 

Vento:NE: 10 Km/h

Pressão: 1026.4 hpa

Humidade:79 %


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Mar 2012 às 11:13)

Bom dia,

Mantém-se o cenário...de ressalvar algum vento durante a manhã que deu uma sensação bem fresca..
Mínima de *7,4ºc* durante a madrugada...
Actuais *14,8ºc* e apenas *39%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Mar 2012 às 21:48)

Boa noite

Dia de céu limpo, com vento fraco a moderado de ONO (dominante).

*Tmín: 1,7ºC (06.17h)
Tmáx: 16,4ºC (13.59h)
Vento médio máx: 20,5 km\h (16.14h)
Rajada máxima: 24,5 km\h (15.22h)

Tatual: 5,1ºC
Hr: 73%
Ponto condensação: 1,0ºC
Pressão: 1020 hPa (mais baixa do que tem sido habitual)
Vento médio atual: 3,6 km\h
Rajada atual: 3,6 km\h de NNE​*


----------



## Snifa (22 Mar 2012 às 21:51)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima: *3.5 ºc* ( nova mínima mais baixa para este mês )

Tempª máxima: *16.8 ºc *

*Actual*

tempª: 12.7 ºc 

Vento: ENE: 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1019.4 hpa

Humidade: 52%

Dia de céu por vezes com nebulosidade alta, em especial a a partir da tarde, início de manhã fresco e tarde agradável.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Mar 2012 às 23:14)

Snifa disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Dia de céu por vezes com nebulosidade alta, em especial a a partir da tarde, início de manhã fresco e tarde agradável.



Boa noite

Pouco mais a acrescentar ao que o Snifa escreveu...
Aqui tive geada pela manhãzinha. Tudo branquinho mas rapidamente deu lugar a orvalho descongelado
vento em geral fraco oscilando entre *OSO* e *SE*.


*Tmín: 0,3ºC (06.23h)
Tmáx: 20,0ºC (12.04h)
Vento médio máx: 12,2 km\h (12.05h)
Rajada máxima: 17,3 km\h (12.04h)

Tatual: 6,5ºC
Hr: 61%
Ponto condensação: 0,0ºC
Pressão: 1018 hPa (mais baixa do que tem sido habitual, parte2)
Vento médio atual: 0, 0km\h
Rajada atual: 1,4 km\h de NNE​*


----------



## Veterano (23 Mar 2012 às 08:46)

Bom dia. Já sigo com 14,2º, algumas nuvens altas, vamos ficar bem acima dos 20º.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Mar 2012 às 15:12)

Veterano disse:


> Bom dia. Já sigo com 14,2º, algumas nuvens altas, *vamos ficar bem acima dos 20º*.


Boa tarde

Se a essa hora da manhã estava a temperatura bem alta e prenunciava uma subida bem além dos 20ºC, a esta hora o que se verifica é que o vento moderado constante de E não o tem permitido (como se esperava).
O céu apresenta-se parcial a muito nublado por nuvens altas, aparentado também ter hoje uma cor "térrea", típica da entrada de poeira na atmosfera.

A *temperatura mínima* foi atingida exatamente às 00.00h com 5,7ºC
A *temperatura máxima* ainda não passou dos 22,6ºC (14.50h), mas ainda poderá subir mais.
*A esta hora:*

*T: 21,3ºC
Hr: 17% (para agravar a seca nada melhor que ter a humidade relativa abaixo dos 20%!!!)
Ponto condensação: -5,0ºC
Pressão: 1013 hPa
Vento médio: 11,8 km\h
Rajada: 18,0 km\h de SE​*

P.S.: já me esquecia de um pormenor...os incêndios! Hoje, com o vento de E e com a habitual estupidez das pessoas, ouço o passar constante dos bombeiros e o cantar persistente das sirenes da corporação de Paços de Ferreira. Triste este nosso fado. Tristes as pessoas que faltam ao respeito à floresta, a todos nós e a elas próprias.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Mar 2012 às 16:23)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Se a essa hora da manhã estava a temperatura bem alta e prenunciava uma subida bem além dos 20ºC, a esta hora o que se verifica é que o vento moderado constante de E não o tem permitido (como se esperava).
> O céu apresenta-se parcial a muito nublado por nuvens altas, aparentado também ter hoje uma cor "térrea", típica da entrada de poeira na atmosfera.
> ...



Não percebo o que se passa aí no Norte/Centro A minha família sempre foi ligada ao campo e com terrenos agrícolas e apesar do seu grau de escolaridade ser bastante baixo e alguns analfabetos(avós) , ninguém arriscaria a fazer fogo com esta ventania e com o mato tão seco como está.
Ou é tudo devido a pessoas com distúrbios psíquicos ou não sei...basta avaliar a diferença do número de incêndios entre o Norte e o Sul do país, e neste altura em particular. Da zona onde sou natural na serra do caldeirão, uma zona com grandes áreas de floresta e mato, praticamente não se conhecem ocorrências durante o ano inteiro. O grande incêndio de 2003 veio de Almodôvar e com origem em mão criminosa, não fora isso e não sabíamos o que é o termo "incêndio".


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Mar 2012 às 22:44)

Boa Noite!!!!

Noite quente com 19º C aqui em Espinho, 29% de Humidade, 1013,7 hPa e Vento muito Fraco de Sul 2 km/h.
Todos estes dados registados pela minha primeira Estação Meteorológica Davis Vantage Vue, que recebi no passado dia 12 de Março e ainda por cima só tenho 15 anos de idade.


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Mar 2012 às 22:59)

trovoadas disse:


> Não percebo o que se passa aí no Norte/Centro A minha família sempre foi ligada ao campo e com terrenos agrícolas e apesar do seu grau de escolaridade ser bastante baixo e alguns analfabetos(avós) , ninguém arriscaria a fazer fogo com esta ventania e com o mato tão seco como está.
> Ou é tudo devido a pessoas com distúrbios psíquicos ou não sei...basta avaliar a diferença do número de incêndios entre o Norte e o Sul do país, e neste altura em particular. Da zona onde sou natural na serra do caldeirão, uma zona com grandes áreas de floresta e mato, praticamente não se conhecem ocorrências durante o ano inteiro. O grande incêndio de 2003 veio de Almodôvar e com origem em mão criminosa, não fora isso e não sabíamos o que é o termo "incêndio".



Boas
Cá pelo Minho, incendios é um fartote, ainda hoje já começaram alguns.... e muitos começam sempre no mesmo local ou lá perto, o que seria facil de apanhar o incendiário...mas tambem depois não havia o espectaculo que é um incendio ainda este ano já andei em alguns


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Mar 2012 às 23:02)

Por cá a partir da 1 da manhã subiu para os 16 e manteve-se durante a noite, subindo durante o dia...até aos 24.3C.
De manhã ainda fortes rajadas e baixa HR.


----------



## Snifa (23 Mar 2012 às 23:29)

Boas noites,

*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima: *9.4 ºc *

tempª máxima: *21.2 ºc *

*Actual*

tempª 17.1 ºc 

Vento: E: 6 Km/h

Humidade: 44 % 

Pressão: 1013.6 hpa


Dia de céu por vezes muito nublado por nuvens altas, ambiente algo abafado, em especial durante a tarde, quando o vento acalmou..

Os incêndios andam aí, esta tarde era visível para a zona de Braga uma coluna bastante grande e densa,uma foto da mesma vista de minha casa:







Este incêndio da foto é na zona de Barcelos/Braga, e ainda está activo neste momento, chegou a ter 5 frentes activas pelas 15:08 h






http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx


isto se não chove vamos ter sérios problemas com os incêndios este ano...


----------



## filipe cunha (24 Mar 2012 às 00:03)

Por cá a temperatura começou a subir 18.5C, 25% de HR e vento moderado a fprte de SE


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Mar 2012 às 16:51)

Boa tarde,

Actuais *17,7ºc* e *56%* de humidade relativa...já caíram umas pingas...


----------



## aikkoset (24 Mar 2012 às 21:24)

Boa tarde a todos
Dia quente e abafado com 23.2ºC de max. e alguns pingos de chuva misturado com pó de pinheiro
t atual.15.8ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Mar 2012 às 22:19)

Boas Noites !!!!

Hoje aqui em Espinho foi um dia de céu muito nublado com algum nevoeiro á mistura junto á praia, de vento fraco com a velocidade máxima do vento a atinbgir os 13 km/h até ao momento e sem presença de chuva.


Neste momento chove moderadamente com* 0,4 mm* de chuva acumulados no pluviómetro da minha Davis Vantage Vue, uns amenos e abafados* 16ºC*, *63%* de Humidade e *1020,5 hPa *de Pressão Atmosférica.


Desde o dia 12 de Março de 2012 até agora já tenho num total acumulado de 7,2 mm de chuva.


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Mar 2012 às 00:16)

Foi caindo umas pingas mas que nada acumulou no dia de ontem...
Sigo com actuais *16,5ºc* e *59%* de humidade relativa...continua tudo muito seco...


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mar 2012 às 00:35)

WeatherOnline MeteoGalicia


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2012 às 16:49)

A EMA de Monção (Valinha), seguia às 15h UTC com *28,7ºC*, sendo a essa hora a estação mais quente do país.
(A única acima dos 28ºC)


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (25 Mar 2012 às 17:06)

Maia,

Segue um dia com poucas nuvens, embora com bruma (visibilidade < 10000 m e humidade <60 %), bruma essa de origem de poeiras ainda a serem transportadas do Norte de Africa.

Estação de pedras rubras, IM, as 16h locais:
21,2ºC
42%
1020,2 mb
7,2 km/h de NW


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (25 Mar 2012 às 17:12)

AnDré disse:


> A EMA de Monção (Valinha), seguia às 15h UTC com *28,7ºC*, sendo a essa hora a estação mais quente do país.
> (A única acima dos 28ºC)



Mais um exemplo de que o noroeste do territorio continental nacional atinge os valores mais elevados de temperatura quando há corrente de SE / S.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2012 às 17:23)

Manditu disse:


> Mais um exemplo de que o noroeste do territorio continental nacional atinge os valores mais elevados de temperatura quando há corrente de SE / S.



A vaga de calor de 2003 foi baseada nesse fluxo.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Mar 2012 às 22:10)

Boa noite

Hoje o dia foi quente, algo abafado, ainda que a humidade relativa tenha sido muito baixa.
Dia de céu pouco nublado, aqui e ali com algumas nebulosidade média mas com neblina sempre presente - ao final do dia o pôr do sol assemelhava-se a qualquer pôr do sol em zonas desérticas, talvez devido às poeiras na atmosfera.
O vento foi em geral fraco, oscilando bastante de quadrantes.

*Tmín: 11,0ºC (07.46h)
Tmáx: 26,6ºC (15.26h)
Hr mín: 15%
Hr máx: 64%
Vento médio máx: 13,7 km\h (16.59h)
Rajada máxima: 20,2 km\h (16.14h, de OSO)

Tatual: 12,9ºC
Hr: 47%
Ponto condensação: 2,0ºC
Pressão: 1018 hPa
Vento médio atual: 0,0 km\h
Rajada atual: 4,3 km\h de N​*
*BOA SEMANA​*


----------



## Snifa (25 Mar 2012 às 22:50)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *14.2 ºc *

tempª máxima: *23.2 ºc* ( a mais alta do mês até ao momento )

*Actual
*
tempª 16.9 ºc 

Vento: ESE: 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1019.2 hpa

Humidade: 64 %

Dia de céu por vezes com alguma nebulosidade, bastante poeira visível na atmosfera.


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Mar 2012 às 23:12)

Boas Noites!!!

Hoje o dia foi de céu pouco nublado com nevoeiro á mistura, a temperatura máxima registada foi de *22ºC* ás 14:47h, a rajada máxima de vento foi de *10 km/h *registada ás 16:07h.

*Neste momento:*
Sigo com *14ºC*, *83%* de Humidade, Vento *nulo* e *1019,4 hPa*.


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Mar 2012 às 23:32)

Boa noite,

Dia começou com um pequeno aguaceiro, mas foi mais a poeira que a água...nada acumulou.
Máxima de *23,3ºc*...a mínima ainda se estabelecerá até às 24h...quem diria...uma mínima tão alta...mas normal num fluxo destes...*14,3ºc* e *76%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Veterano (26 Mar 2012 às 08:39)

Bom dia. Já registo 14,2º, para um dia que promete agradável. Vento muito fraco e céu com poucas nuvens.


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Mar 2012 às 14:13)

Boa tarde,

Talvez teremos o dia mais quente deste ano hoje...já registei 25,2ºc...actuais *24,9ºc* e apenas *32%* de humidade relativa...
Parece um belo dia de Verão...melhor que muitos que teremos...


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2012 às 19:27)

Monção (Valinha) a registar ontem, mais uma vez, a temperatura mais alta do país: 29,3ºC.
E hoje, provavelmente, deverá ter tido uma máxima idêntica.

*>28,0ºC*, no dia 26:
29,3ºC - Monção (Valinha)
28,8ºC - Pinhão, Santa Barbara
28,0ºC - Pegões
28,0ºC - Alcácer do Sal, Barrosinha


----------



## Snifa (26 Mar 2012 às 22:33)

Boas noites, 

Até ao momento hoje foi o dia mais quente do mês e ano por aqui, céu geralmente limpo, uma ou outra nuvem alta pouco densa, fumo de incêndios, visíveis mesmo algumas colunas de fumo densas durante a tarde...

*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima: *11.5 ºc *

tempª máxima: *25.2 ºc *

*Actual*

tempª:17.4 ºc 

Vento:NE: 7 Km/h

Pressão: 1018.8 hpa

Humidade: 45 %

Céu limpo, algum cheiro a mato queimado..


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Mar 2012 às 00:23)

Boa noite

Foi mais um excelente dia primaveril.
Noite fresca mas dia quente, tipicamente dia de Março.
O vento soprou em geral fraco, embora ao fim da tarde tenha registado algum vento moderado, em geral de ONO.
O céu esteve praticamente limpo embora, como disse o Snifa, os incêndios sejam uma praga e se avistassem colunas de fumo densas pela tarde.

*Tmín: 7,3ºC (07.37h)
Tmáx: 26,5ºC (16.28h)

Tatual: 9,4ºC
Hr: 52%
Ponto condensação: 0,0ºC
Pressão: 1018 hPa​*


----------



## Veterano (27 Mar 2012 às 08:28)

Bom dia. Mais uma manhã muito calma, quase sem vento e sem nuvens e 14,5º. Até quando esta Primavera bem seca?


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Mar 2012 às 16:37)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia bem quentinho, continuamos à espera das novidades da Primavera...mas ainda teremos de esperar mais uns dias pelo menos...
Actuais *21,3ºc* e *34%* de humidade relativa...depois que começou a soprar uma brisa de NW a temperatura começou a descer...
A máxima já esteve nos *24,8ºc*...durante a madrugada *13,2ºc*...
Céu limpo e muita gente já na praia a tentar aproveitar estes dias...para o primeiro bronze...


----------



## Snifa (27 Mar 2012 às 22:07)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia quente para a época do ano...céu geralmente limpo, tornando-se "nublado" por fumo de incêndios a partir do início da tarde...

Devido a esse mesmo fumo a luz foi ficando algo amarelada...um ambiente pesado, com o cheiro a mato queimado... 

*Extremos de Hoje*

tempª mínima: *11.6 ºc *

Tempª máxima: *23.9 ºc *

*Actual*

tempª 17.4

Vento: NNE: 4Km/h

Pressão: 1020.3 hpa

Humidade: 51 %


Há um cheiro intenso a mato queimado lá fora, ao fim da tarde era visível uma coluna de fumo grande para Leste , penso que será do incêndio em Penafiel.. e que ainda está activo..


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Mar 2012 às 14:39)

Boa tarde

Ontem o dia foi fresco de madrugada e início da manhã e mais quente pela tarde...mas como estive todo o dia "dentro" não o senti
Hoje, livre, observo o dia de céu limpo, vento moderado com rajadas (inicialmente de N e agora rodando para E) que tudo seca. E apenas e só BOM para o sr. incêndio. De resto tudo igual: noite fresca e dia quente mas amenizado pelo vento.

*Ontem
Tmín: 6,9ºC (05.35h)
Tmáx: 25,6 ºC (15.55h)
vento médio máx: 20,5 km\h (16.49h)
Rajada máxima: 25,2 km\h (16.49h)

Hoje
Tmín: 6,0ºC (07.36h)

Tatual: 23,6ºC
Hr: 16% (!)
Ponto condensação: -4,0ºC
Pressão: 1019 hPa
Vento médio atual: 16,6 km\h
Rajada atual: 20,5 km\h de ENE*​


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2012 às 22:26)

Boas noites, 

Mais um dia quente, céu limpo,e de novo o fumo de incêndios, em especial durante a tarde...


*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima: *11.3 ºc *

tempªmáxima : *23.2 ºc*

*Actual*

temp: 20.2 ºc 

Vento:ENE: 7 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.4 hpa

Humidade: 26 % ( chegou a um mínimo de 18 % )

Neste momento, a noite segue tropical..  é visível algum fumo no céu nocturno...


----------



## Veterano (29 Mar 2012 às 08:36)

Bom dia. Por Rio Tinto registo 10,7º, céu com fumo dos incêndios e vento fraco.


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Mar 2012 às 18:50)

Boas Tardes!!!!

Sigo com 19ºC, Vento Moderado de Sudoeste com rajadas até aos 21 km/h, 44% de Humidade e 1014,4 hPa de Pressão atmosférica.

Aqui deixo umas fotos do tempo que se fez e que se faz á 30 minutos atrás:

Sudeste/Sul







Este






Norte/ Nordeste 
Intenso cheiro a fumo e a mato queimado, céu completamente cinzento a Norte


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Mar 2012 às 19:47)

Bom final de Tarde!!!

Sigo com Céu parcialmente muito nublado com a aproximação de uma célula de chuva fraca que poderá mesmo chegar a Espinho daqui a alguns minutos, veremos....

Neste momento sigo com: 
18,2ºC, 45% de Humidade e Vento fraco de Sul 1,6 km/h.

Imagem Radar da Aproximação da Célula vinda do Sul:


----------



## CptRena (29 Mar 2012 às 20:25)

Miguel96 disse:


> Bom final de Tarde!!!
> 
> Sigo com Céu parcialmente muito nublado com a aproximação de uma célula de chuva fraca que poderá mesmo chegar a Espinho daqui a alguns minutos, veremos....



Boa tarde,

Não tem grande expressão vertical essa célula. Será mais céu nublado por fumo dos incêndios em Oliveira de Azeméis! 
Observam-se pequenas formações nebulosas de facto em aproximação mas aqui para o norte será lá mais para o fim de semana, a "festa" 
Mas o radar mantém alguma reflectividade aqui no distrito.





A maior parte da animação está lá para o Sul do continente.


----------



## camrov8 (29 Mar 2012 às 20:30)

vi o mesmo sinal do radar e é os fumos dos incêndios


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Mar 2012 às 20:32)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia antecipado de verão...durante a tarde o festival dos incêndios, bastante fumo a chegar ao centro do Porto...
Máxima de *26,1ºc* e mínima de *13,9ºc*....
Caiu a noite e com ela mantém-se o "cheiro a incêndio no ar", actuais *17,7ºc* e *44%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Mar 2012 às 21:00)

Boa Noite,

Sigo com 17,4ºC bastante fresco em relação ás outras noites, vento muito fraco de Sul, 50% de Humidade e 1014,4 hPa de Pressão.

Se tivermos mais pessoas aqui a escrever de diferentes lugares do distrito de Aveiro, Porto, Braga e Viana do Castelo, informações mais precisas sobre o tempo teremos, continuem a postar pessoal( Litoral Norte On-Fire).


----------



## 1337 (29 Mar 2012 às 21:07)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boa Noite,
> 
> Sigo com 17,4ºC bastante fresco em relação ás outras noites, vento muito fraco de Sul, 50% de Humidade e 1014,4 hPa de Pressão.
> 
> Se tivermos mais pessoas aqui a escrever de diferentes lugares do distrito de Aveiro, Porto, Braga e Viana do Castelo, informações mais precisas sobre o tempo teremos, continuem a postar pessoal( Litoral Norte On-Fire).



Saber que deste evento todo não iremos ter nada cá no norte é no mínimo triste Miguel . Sigo com 14.8ºC e 52% humidade


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Mar 2012 às 21:14)

1337 disse:


> Saber que deste evento todo não iremos ter nada cá no norte é no mínimo triste Miguel . Sigo com 14.8ºC e 52% humidade



Eu percebo-te 1337 se viesse chuva ou trovoada este fórum ficava cheio de comentários .
Como tem estado sempre o mesmo tempo com céu limpo,calor, vento fraco ou moderado não interessa as pessoas estar a escrever pois se fosse chuva isto mudaria.


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Mar 2012 às 21:16)

1337 disse:


> Saber que deste evento todo não iremos ter nada cá no norte é no mínimo triste Miguel . Sigo com 14.8ºC e 52% humidade



Não sejas tão pessimista, acredito em 3 dias bem interessantes por estas bandas...domingo, segunda e terça-feira...
O nosso IM que segue o europeu não está tão positivo quanto isso para o norte, mas a coisa tem sido tão fraca que acredito numa surpresa boa...e este tipo de eventos são como os potencias de acção..."ou tudo ou nada"...


----------



## 1337 (29 Mar 2012 às 21:17)

MarioCabral disse:


> Não sejas tão pessimista, acredito em 3 dias bem interessantes por estas bandas...domingo, segunda e terça-feira...
> O nosso IM que segue o europeu não está tão positivo quanto isso para o norte, mas a coisa tem sido tão fraca que acredito numa surpresa boa...e este tipo de eventos são como os potencias de acção..."ou tudo ou nada"...



para aqui é sempre nada, se reparares tudo que é cut offs so da para o sul. basta ires ao meteogalicia e ves que probabilidade de chuva cá é mesmo 0


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Mar 2012 às 21:21)

1337 disse:


> para aqui é sempre nada, se reparares tudo que é cut offs so da para o sul. basta ires ao meteogalicia e ves que probabilidade de chuva cá é mesmo 0



É uma discussão de modelos, mas as cut-offs podem dar para aqui...basta subirem um pouco mais a norte e manterem-se ligeiramente a oeste do litoral...O IM encaixa a cut-off mais a SE do continente, nesse caso será mesmo quase tudo a zeros aqui...


----------



## 1337 (29 Mar 2012 às 21:30)

MarioCabral disse:


> É uma discussão de modelos, mas as cut-offs podem dar para aqui...basta subirem um pouco mais a norte e manterem-se ligeiramente a oeste do litoral...O IM encaixa a cut-off mais a SE do continente, nesse caso será mesmo quase tudo a zeros aqui...



Vai continuar tudo na mesma Mario.Chuva os modelos nem ve.la para aqui


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Mar 2012 às 21:40)

1337 se chover aí em Ponte de Lima, vais prometer que vais regar as árvores da tua rua e os campos e limpar o lixo que as pessoas depositam na floresta, como também rega-las. É uma tarefa fácil, se chover nos próximos 3 dias como o Mário diz tu vais prometer a toda a gente que fazes o que eu te disse durante 2 ou 3 dias ok?

Confia em Nós acredita que vai chover ai em Ponte de Lima, nem que seja chuviscos.


----------



## 1337 (29 Mar 2012 às 21:46)

Miguel96 disse:


> 1337 se chover aí em Ponte de Lima, vais prometer que vais regar as árvores da tua rua e os campos e limpar o lixo que as pessoas depositam na floresta, como também rega-las. É uma tarefa , se chover nos próximos 3 dias como o Mário diz tu vais prometer a toda a gente que fazes o que eu te disse durante 2 ou 3 dias ok?
> 
> Confia em Nós acredita que vai chover ai em Ponte de Lima, nem que seja chuviscos.



Prometido hehehe.Não podem ter essas esperanças quando a probabilidade de chover é 0%. em que acreditam voçes?


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Mar 2012 às 21:53)

1337 disse:


> Prometido hehehe.Não podem ter essas esperanças quando a probabilidade de chover é 0%. em que acreditam voçes?



Não acredito em milagres, mas há possibilidade de não chover quase nada...ou ainda acumulares uns 10-15mm...
Depende da evolução da cut-off como te disse...


----------



## 1337 (29 Mar 2012 às 21:55)

MarioCabral disse:


> Não acredito em milagres, mas há possibilidade de não chover quase nada...ou ainda acumulares uns 10-15mm...
> Depende da evolução da cut-off como te disse...



Vamos la ao nosso now casting e rezar pra que venha algo


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Mar 2012 às 22:01)

1337 disse:


> Vamos la ao nosso now casting e rezar pra que venha algo



Amanhã por esta hora já teremos mais certezas para que lado irá pender a balança...


----------



## Snifa (29 Mar 2012 às 22:15)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia quente e passado por fumo, em especial a partir da tarde...hoje esteve do piorio, um cheiro intenso a mato queimado ,colunas de fumo tão densas que,  não fosse a coloração característica do fumo, mais pareciam nuvens altas ... ao fim do dia pairava uma névoa de fumo à superfície, e o cheiro entrava pelas casas....

Isto é urgente que chova e bem em todo o lado...para pelo menos acabar ou minimizar esta desgraça dos incêndios...

*Extremos de hoje*

tempº mínima: *11.7 ºc *

tempº máxima: *23.9 ºc *

*Actual*

tempª: 18.4 ºc 

Vento: ENE: 3Km/h

Pressão: 1015.4 hpa

Humidade: 31 % ( durante a tarde desceu aos 19 % )

Uma foto da fumarada a passar sobre a minha casa esta tarde:


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Mar 2012 às 22:31)

Boa Noite!!!

Extremos de Hoje:
*27,2ºC* registados ás 15:56h
*17,4ºC *registados ás 21:00h (neste momento)
*
Neste momento:*
Temperatura: *17ºC*
Humidade: *39%*
Vento:* Nulo*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1015,3 hPa *( a subir)


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Mar 2012 às 22:46)

Por aqui apenas *33%* de humidade relativa com *18,1ºc*...


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Mar 2012 às 23:16)

Boa noite

Ai o fumo dos incêndios. Agora que o vento parou, começa-se a sentir aquele cheiro tão típico - acho que podiam fazer disto um cartaz turístico tipo:
 - "Venha a Portugal e sinta a brisa dos incêndios. Fragrâncias da floresta todo o ano. Cheire Portugal... aromaterapia é cá dentro!" 
Tão triste...

Fora o fumo, o céu apresentou-se limpo. Pela tarde o vento soprou moderado com rajadas de ENE o que, conjuntamente com a baixíssima humidade relativa, propiciaram as melhores condições para a propagação dos fogos.

*Extremos*
Tmín: 5,8ºC (04.56h)
Tmáx: 25,6ºC (16.45h)
Hr mínima: 13%
Hr média: 29%
Vento médio máx: 23,4 km\h (15.52h)
Rajada máx: 29,2 km\h (15.51h)

*Atual*
Tatual: 10,5ºC
Hr: 37%
Ponto condensação: -3,0ºC
Pressão: 1015 hPa
Vento médio: 2,5 km\h
Rajada: 2,5 km\h de N​


----------



## Stinger (30 Mar 2012 às 00:47)

Hoje de tarde ardeu e bem na regiao de gondomar , que por sua vez deixou um rasto de fumo por toda a cidade ...


----------



## trovoadas (30 Mar 2012 às 11:18)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boa Noite!!!
> 
> Extremos de Hoje:
> *27,2ºC* registados ás 15:56h
> ...



Este valores de temperatura, nesta altura, não deixam de me impressionar até porque em pleno Verão às vezes é preciso muito para essa região atingir valores semelhantes, quando aqui no sul nós estamos a arder com quase 40ºc.
Já no ano passado foi na Primavera também que o litoral Norte registou temperaturas também elevadíssimas, depois em pleno Verão custavam a passar dos 20ºc com aquelas nortadas persistentes.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Mar 2012 às 11:24)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Ai o fumo dos incêndios. Agora que o vento parou, começa-se a sentir aquele cheiro tão típico - acho que podiam fazer disto um cartaz turístico tipo:
> - "Venha a Portugal e sinta a brisa dos incêndios. Fragrâncias da floresta todo o ano. Cheire Portugal... aromaterapia é cá dentro!"
> ...



Isso é uma realidade triste! Acho que tem de haver por parte das autoridades mais sensibilização às populações e uma maior punição para actos de fogo posto ou queimadas ilegais. Aposto que grande parte das ocorrências de incêndio, estes dias, e que foram muitas, deveu-se a descuidos com queimadas para renovação de pastagens e afins. Uma prática ainda muito comum no Norte e Centro.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Mar 2012 às 18:15)

O Radar MeteoGalicia mostra já também a norte os primeiros sinais de instabilidade! Pequenas células a surgir no eixo Alvão/Larouco a deslocarem-se para oeste!


----------



## 1337 (31 Mar 2012 às 18:43)

trovoadas disse:


> Este valores de temperatura, nesta altura, não deixam de me impressionar até porque em pleno Verão às vezes é preciso muito para essa região atingir valores semelhantes, quando aqui no sul nós estamos a arder com quase 40ºc.
> Já no ano passado foi na Primavera também que o litoral Norte registou temperaturas também elevadíssimas, depois em pleno Verão custavam a passar dos 20ºc com aquelas nortadas persistentes.



isso não é bem verdade, monção por exemplo no verão é quase sempre das mais quentes do país e está no litoral norte, bem como braga nas máximas e mesmo ponte de lima..


----------



## Costa (31 Mar 2012 às 20:27)

1337 disse:


> isso não é bem verdade, monção por exemplo no verão é quase sempre das mais quentes do país e está no litoral norte, bem como braga nas máximas e mesmo ponte de lima..



Quando ele se referiu a litoral norte, penso que se queria dizer cidades costeiras do litoral norte, mais concretamente a cidade de Espinho.


----------



## trovoadas (31 Mar 2012 às 20:42)

Costa disse:


> Quando ele se referiu a litoral norte, penso que se queria dizer cidades costeiras do litoral norte, mais concretamente a cidade de Espinho.



Exacto era isso mesmo...eu sei que no interior há máximas bastantes elevadas semelhantes a um Alentejo ou Ribatejo. No litoral Norte litoral mesmo é que é bem difícil atingirem-se essas temperaturas no pico do Verão mas acontecem.
Agora a diferença é que aqui no Algarve tanto interior como litoral, nesta altura do ano é raro atingirem-se essas temperaturas e tantos dias seguidos, e estamos a falar do Algarve.
São particularidades de cada região aliados a regimes Noroeste/Norte ou Sueste/Leste que justificam isto como é óbvio, e que não deixa de ser interessante


----------



## Paula (31 Mar 2012 às 21:04)

Boa noite.
Por Braga hoje o dia esteve bem menos quente que ontem e até se fez sentir um vento fresco. O céu esteve mais nublado e começa a preparar-se o "molho" 

Por agora, céu nublado e um ar bastante mais fresco lá fora (comparando c as outras noites).


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mar 2012 às 21:04)

Esta discussão começou tudo por aqueles extremos registados na cidade de Espinho, por acaso verifiquei que não é normal atingir 27,2ºC.
Mas sim foi verdade porque nessa altura que estava essa temperatura, não fazia nenhuma ponta de vento e a humidade estava nos 8 ou 9 %, mas passado 30 minutos levantou-se uma rajada de vento gélido e os valores da temperatura desceram e a humidade subiu num instante.
Acho que não era necessário tarem a discutir por causa da tempratura máxima atingida nesse dia, porque a minha estação é nova e é uma Davis Vantage Vue e já agora eu como tenho dois termómetros daqueles de fixar numa mesa , coloquei-os lá fora e deram esses 27,2ºC.


----------



## filipe cunha (31 Mar 2012 às 21:18)

Miguel96 disse:


> Esta discussão começou tudo por aqueles extremos registados na cidade de Espinho, por acaso verifiquei que não é normal atingir 27,2ºC.
> Mas sim foi verdade porque nessa altura que estava essa temperatura, não fazia nenhuma ponta de vento e a humidade estava nos 8 ou 9 %, mas passado 30 minutos levantou-se uma rajada de vento gélido e os valores da temperatura desceram e a humidade subiu num instante.
> Acho que não era necessário tarem a discutir por causa da tempratura máxima atingida nesse dia, porque a minha estação é nova e é uma Davis Vantage Vue e já agora eu como tenho dois termómetros daqueles de fixar numa mesa , coloquei-os lá fora e deram esses 27,2ºC.



Sim tens razão, se não fosse uma davis seria mentira, decerteza

Edit
Mas não confies nos outros termometros pois são chineses...
Desculpa lá, não resisti


----------



## xes (31 Mar 2012 às 22:19)

A minha estacao esta em grijó, muito perto de espinho e tambem tive valores muito parecidos com esses.


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Mar 2012 às 23:56)

Boa noite,

Hoje um dia bem mais fresco, de madrugada estive em Vila de Conde e a humidade era extrema...
Aqui junto ao Porto tive uma máxima de *18,6ºc* e uma mínima de *11,2ºc*...
Sigo com actuais *13,5ºc* e *85%* de humidade relativa...
Amanhã chegará a chuva, mas não será grande a rega pelas previsões...


----------

